# Solved: Need help to access .NBF created on Nokia 6500



## Ryan_Bowskill (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi guys, I really need to access this data ASAP, I created a backup of my messages and contacts on my Nokia 6500 slide ages ago, and saved them onto my computer to safe keeping, they are in .NBF file format. Now I need to access them urgently, and am unable to do so on my new Nokia N97, I have tried NTI Backup Now! and it won't open them, and have been unable to navigate to the file in Nokias OVI suite, please can someone help me? Thanks.


----------



## Syst3mSh0ck (Jul 11, 2009)

You should use the PC Synchronization feature instead, im afraid the NBF format backup you made will only be compatible with the phone it came from, namely your Nokia 6500.


----------

